

Litvinenko inquiry: Vladimir Putin 'ordered killing' - mihailovi4
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-33734525

======
ncr100
In the video, the speech Litvinkeyo's widow gives to the media here, could the
dramatic interruptions by the barking-dog-owning, sign-wielding nutter be
those of an agent provocateur?

